
Russian Police Raid Nginx Moscow Office - mef
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russian-police-raid-nginx-moscow-office/
======
jhabdas
This is why you should be cautious working on open source when you're under an
employment contract or in school. It may not be your code despite what seems
fair.

~~~
aaomidi
This is why we should not put up with draconian contracts and if necessary
protest and overthrow governments that don't want to get rid of them.

Stop being complacent with people taking advantage of you.

------
asebold
What are the implications of this? It’s a US based company, does Rambler Group
really have control over all of nginx now?

~~~
codeddesign
No, that would be impossible. The best they can do is seize the company assets
that are located within Russia.

Be aware that the creator and CTO have both been detained. It seems more like
government over-reach than anything. It's also opensource, so likely a lot of
government over-reach and not really planned out.

Knowing very well how Moscow works, money speaks. A large corporation could
easily purchase a warrant and raid. (money controls actions, not policy)

------
lazyant
Author arrested, this is terrible

